

DNA structure and not only sequence is important - sachmanb
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/04/chromotopo/

======
sachmanb
I posted this for the people who found the DIY biohacking to be interesting,
and might be toying with bioinformatics as a hobby. I've been messing with
bioinformatics on and off for some time now, and a friend of mine is heavily
involved (grad student). From a hacker perspective, it's a very exciting time
-- the black box is now a gray box...it's not at white box because most of
everything that scientists are doing is tweak something and rely on the
remainder of the existing technology to do whatever it does that we don't
understand that completes what we need it to do...kind of like seeing the hex
and going "well, if I change this variable's value here..what happens?" There
are some people working on making essentially high level code for biohacking,
but from what I can tell they are still a small group. There's some exciting
stuff going on down in San Diego, and I guess in Japan from what I hear, but
this meeting between molecular biology and computer science is still young and
not that well tapped.

Now, before you young entrepreneurs go ravaging this field...please, don't
kill us all. Thanks.

------
fatty
i love this line: “Pick a random person of the street, say ‘genome,’ and
they’ll think ’sequence.’ "

i want to live where this guy lives.

